# (functional bowel disorders may be caused faulty neurotransmitters



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI: This a very good article. http://www.findarticles.com/cf_0/m1585/9_2...1/article.jhtml ------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## badfoot (Oct 5, 1999)

Thanks again Eric. It is helpful for me to be reminded that the enteric nervous system is quite complex.


----------

